# so i got the idea?



## redline1968 (Dec 19, 2011)

how about a whizzer in this bike.. joes special.  i was thinking about the bike and thought that the motor should fit if its a original gas bike. so i did some messing around  and it really is a gas bike. i set the motor in freely.  every thing fits a little tight but the sheave it fits perfectly.  the frame was made for it.  who knows mabey a whizz in it would be cool.


----------



## bud poe (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh Mark, don't do that to Joe...Hold out for an earlier motor and set him up proper...Great bike, one of my favorites!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2011)

Rightous!!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks it is cool.  yea your right bud. i got the bug and its killing me to see this thing without a motor.  possibly next year ill start looking seriously on it.   im just plauged with other projects and do dads to do first.


----------



## mason_man (Dec 20, 2011)

I think you got something going there, it looks good. Is that the J motor? either way it looks timely. Be careful these things can become addicting. I know from first hand experience, there just so much fun. Thanks for a look in to the future. Ray


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks i thought so.  it would be nice to ride the da---m-- bike with a engine in it.  im going to look for a period engine down the line but the whizz would be a interesting idea with a old style tank and some kind of clutch setup. the motor fits like a glove in there even the clutch wheel works fine. who knows,  i haven't left the idea.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 25, 2011)

well i have a new idea im going to put the h parts on my 39 schwinn project. fixed the fork so its a springer now happy h-dayz.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 26, 2011)

well i changed my mind the bike has too nice of paint to do it too. I will find something newer i think.


----------



## mason_man (Dec 26, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> well i have a new idea im going to put the h parts on my 39 schwinn project. fixed the fork so its a springer now happy h-dayz.




That is a nice bike. I'm putting  my H on this one, it has belt clearance already. It will stay blue too.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 26, 2011)

good choice. i like the looks and you will have more room. the 39 is just too tight it would work but not alot of clearences for safety. ill find something down the line..


----------

